# Magic Marker 2017



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jan 10, 2017)

We are finally moving to Missouri. We head out Jan 24 to arrive Jan 27.

Once moved and settled I will post pictures and information of our upcoming babies.

We have four comfirmed babies and one maybe. Two are maidens.

We have purchased more horses and they all will be shipped to MO.

Two comfirmed and one maybe from a breeder in MO. One comfirmed from Redrock Miniatures. Two comfirmed pregnant from Little Kings Farm.

We have one mare due end of Feb., two due March, and remaining mares due between April thru July.

Once everyone is in MO we will get pictures, who they are bred to, and their due dates.

Magic Marker is going to be very busy.

Also purchased a couple fillies from Redrock, a perlino son of Buckeroo from LKF, a Magic Man son, and a mare with appy characteristics. Will get you guys pictures of new additions and expected mamas asap.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jan 10, 2017)

The breeder in MO should have been Montana not Missouri


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome back MMM,

Great to hear you are finally moving.

Looking forward to hearing of your line up this year.

Hope all goes well with the move


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 15, 2017)

Can't wait to hear about your new farm in MO.

Yes, sounds very busy - especially with the move, too.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 16, 2017)

Sounds like you have a wonderful lineup! I'll look forward to photos. Good luck with your move! It sounds exciting and it won't be long till you are all settled in but I would imagine right now it's overwhelming. I know I can't even imagine the work involved in a move like that.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 20, 2017)

Magic Marker, How is your move coming along, are you settled in yet?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry for no update.

We have been trying to get unpacked, pens built, and bought horses picked up.

Picked up the last of our horses. A Buckeroo son, daughter (bred to In Cahoots for 2017) and a gorgeous sorrel mare (bred to Little Kings Buck Magnificent for 2017)

We left Sun morning for Indiana and returned Monday afternoon.

Yesterday we left the three mares that were closest to foaling in the barn part of the day due to rain.

Wind (Creta Hills Okie Winds A Blowin) a smoky black sabino mare (bred to Wisteria GMB Dream Come True- cremello) would be 330 on Feb 24. Fabs (Redrock Fabulous- bay pinto splash bred to Fiesta Acres Mystic) would be 330 on April 6.

Let both mares out for a couple hours yesterday. Checked them before returning them to their stalls. Both were not fully bagged but did have clear fluid. Checked on them about 10 pm. Both were fine. Wind was crabbier but acting fine.

Got up this am and went out to feed. Walked into the barn to find both Fabs and Wind had foaled. Both foals were sleeping and completely dry.

Wind had a double dilute filly. We think she is smoky cream. She is tiny and refined. Fabs had a super tiny colt. He is bay but has a lot of black around his face and a very broad counter shading stripe down back. He has one high white sock, a stocking, and two coronets.

Filly will be retained and have not made a decision on the colt.

Sorry no pictures of sires and dams due to being so busy. You can see a picture of Fabs on the mare page and the sire on the stallion page of Redrock Miniatures.

Hopefully will get better at keeping you updated in the future. Next mare is 330 days at the end of March. Remaining mares(8) are due April into May.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 22, 2017)

Will have to get you pictures later. Says the photos are too big and I have no idea how to downsize them on my phone. Once we get internet back up (tomorrow or next day) I'll get pics on computer and downsize.

Sorry for having to make you wait for pictures.


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2017)

Congrats! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 22, 2017)

Sounds like you got a double welcoming present , Congrats on the move and hope you have settled in well





Looking forward to seeing some pics when you can


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 23, 2017)

oohh BIG Congrats on your new filly and colt! I know that was a huge surprise when you found them and a big relief to see them here and perfectly fine.. looking forward to photos when you can


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 25, 2017)

Here are pics of our two new foals!!!

1) smoky cream filly - barn name Smoky!

2) bay splash colt - barn name Major! -- With all the black on Major's face, could he possibly be black?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 25, 2017)

Please see url below. This is why we think the above colt is black...

grullablue.com/colors/foalcolors.htm

Sire has produced only bays and blacks, but has not been color tested.


----------



## Mona (Feb 25, 2017)

Why do you call him Splash? Does he have white markings or bright blue eyes? As for whether he is black or not, the only way you will know for sure at this time, is toy have him color tested for agouti. My guess is that he's in fact bay.

BTW, CONGRATULATIONS on your new foal! I almost forgot that part, so intrigued with the color conversation. LOL!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 25, 2017)

He has a high white stocking on his back leg... above the hock... His mom has one blue eye so we know she carries it. All four legs have white at various heights... no blue eyes...


----------



## Mona (Feb 25, 2017)

Could be tobiano too. Looking at the mare, I would say she carries tobi as well.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 25, 2017)

She carries tobiano and splash. Sire carries neither, he is jet black.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 25, 2017)

Awww, love those babies. Unique color on your little filly. Don't know about how all this color stuff works but they sure are sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 27, 2017)

Congratulations, both lovely foals


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 27, 2017)

LOVE them! I've always loved a smokey creme, she's purty...well they both are, the colts precious and looks well put together. Your colt sure is very black underneath and on his head, interesting genetics. Big congratulations to you.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 3, 2017)

Finally measured the babies cannons. The colt had 6 1/2" cannons so should get no taller than 28". The filly had 7 1/2" cannons, so should get no taller than 32".

Get get more pictures of babies and up coming mammas. I had our little bay mare set to foal end of April or first of May, but looked back through the calendar (she has more bag development than palomino who is 330 days at end of March). The bay was bred once in April. She came back in heat so didnt think she took. Might be wrong and she was a little hussy.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 5, 2017)

Feather is at 300 days. She's foaled previously at 355 and 319 days.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 5, 2017)

Gidget is at 305 days. She is a maiden. She is developing a nice bag and getting soft in the rump area.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 5, 2017)

Nikki is our surprise... We had her calculating to foal end of April, beginning of May. But, she has developed a nice bag. Looked back on calendar and found we had bred her once in April, making her at 327 days... She is a maiden.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 6, 2017)

Really lovely mares! I look forward to seeing each foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 6, 2017)

Lovely Girls MMM






Hope they are preparing something really special for you


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 21, 2017)

It's a Boy!!!! Gidget foaled this cute, cute, CUTE! palomino tobiano colt this morning, about 5:30! He is very colorful! Out of Avalon Farms Glitter Girl and by Creta Hills Spirits Wildfire (a Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow son). This was Gidget's first baby and she was a trooper! Had a bit of a struggle getting the head out, but everything turned out great... She was a bit unsteady on her feet for a few minutes afterwards, but both mom and baby and doing great!!!

He is tentatively named Gold N Boy...

Feather is next. Bred back to same stallion (same as Gidget) as last year... which produced our cute little bay tobiano filly, Dancer... Feather is at 316 days and is about halfway bagged up in two days...

btw, we did the milk test strip on Gidget last night... Got an orangish, rusty brown color... and, sure enough, she foaled this a.m.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2017)

Congratulations , Gidget has done wonderfully



he is lovely !!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 23, 2017)

LOVE him! Congratulations


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 23, 2017)

Comgratulations! Very CUTE colt! Can't wait to see him "unfoalded"...


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 1, 2017)

Heres unfolded pictures of "Golden Boy" at a week old. He is 12 days old today. He is turning out to be a gorgeous boy who will mature under 30".


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 1, 2017)

Heres pictures of Feather. She is 326 days today. Still very wide and needs a little more filling in the milk bar.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 1, 2017)

Heres pictures of Nicki. She is a maiden and is 305 days along. She is very wide and needs more filling also.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 1, 2017)

Heres Rain at 305 days. She has had one other foal. She is not as wide as the other two but is a bigger mare. She still needs some filling in the milk bar but I wouldn't be surprised if she foals before Feather. Sorry her pic from behind is off. She was dancing around because she was the last one out of the barn to be turned out.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 1, 2017)

We have one more mare that is due around the same time. She is impossible to catch unless in a small area. We have kept her in a bigger area and keeping an eye on her. She gets very skittish if you come up to her pen so do not have her in a small area.

She is a 34" buckskin mare bred to a bay pinto that has turned grey. Cherryvilles Kalua and Cream aka Kacey will be going to Arizona after her foal is born. Traded her (bred to Little Kings Buckeroo Zippitt) for a HZ tobiano APHA mare(bred to a cremello tobiano APHA stallion). Her foal will be for sale if a colt or if a filly that turns grey. Will get pictures of baby when here.

After that, have two more mares for sure. One is due beginning of next month and other one is unsure. She was bred to same stallion as buckskin and was pasture bred. Out with stallion until July 2016, so not sure when due. She has no development in the milk bar area. She stays with Kacey to keep Kacey calm.

May have one other after these two.We are trading the 34" cremello Buckeroo daughterfor a bay yearling filly and a possibly bred bay mare from Ltd Miniatures. Will get pictures of new horses next week if weather holds. We have had a lot of rain.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 1, 2017)

Gold N Boy is WOWSA!!

It's great to hear how you've been doing. Since we are still working on our place, I'd love to know what you are doing - how you are separating your pasture(s), groupings you have your horses in etc. I know, PITA, so when you can. How many horses do you actually have now - between the move, buying new ones and doing some trading/selling, you've gathered quite the impressive little herd!

I also love to see barn set ups - looks like, in 1 pic, you are using pallets for stall walls? Am I right? How does that work for you?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 1, 2017)

We have three pastures - including the house and yard we have 18.5 acres... One large pasture is about 12 acres. Another one is about 1-1/2 acres, and another is probably 3 acres. The house sits on about a 1/4 acre... Between the house and the 1-1/2 acre pasture is a open area that contains the driveway, a small metal barn where we have the pg mares, a shed with a closed in lean to on one side and an open lean to on the other. There is another metal shed that is along the fenceline that separates the biggest pasture from the other pastures. A very long driveway runs the length of the property and separates the biggest pasture from all the rest. The open mares, the yearlings, the 2 year olds, and the two mares with one month old foals and the geldings get the run of the large pasture at all times - and the cow and her calf. During the day the pg mares are turned out as well. They come into the barn at night. Teq and a pony gelding are in the 3 acres. The 1-1/2 acres contains 6 of our 8 stallions and the goats. The other two stallions are in dry lots... The goats only go out during the day. They are in a dry lot at night to protect them.

The 3 Katahdin/Dorper cross sheep are in the yard until we secure the goat pen so they can't get out. We have 3 pregnant mares, Gidget and Gold N Boy, and 2 of the yearling fillies in the open area. We put cattle panels across the entrance to our property so they can graze the sides of the driveway...

Eventually we'll sub divide the big pasture so we can rotate pastures.

Our herd breakdown is as follows:

8 stallions, including 5 senior stallions, two 2 year olds and a yearling colt

3 geldings, including the AMHR/ASPC pony - trained to cart

14 breedable mares, however, two of them are going bye-bye... They are both 34" and we're just not happy with them. They are going to good homes in trades... One is being traded for a registered Paint mare; the other one is being traded for a smaller Mini mare (that may be pregnant by a NFC Fire and Ice son) and a 2 year old filly

We have two 2 year old fillies and 2 yearling fillies

...plus the three new babies this year, with six more babies to go...

We also have an unregistered pony mare

... and last, but not least, Teq, the perlino Paint stallion

I've attached pics of the inside of the barn with stalls. Yes, they are made out of pallets, screwed together... LOVE pallets! So easy to put together... No framing!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 2, 2017)

Golden Boy is so cute! I love him. Love these pallet stalls too!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2017)

You have been very busy since Moving in MMM.

The stalls look great and Gold N Boy he is amazing , many congratulations


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 14, 2017)

Well we had a loss.

Niki (maiden and 318 days) unexpectedly went into labor around 2 am.

Went for my check and she was down and thrashing around. Went and got Kari. After several minutes we knew we had a problem.

After getting my hands in found the foal was not in position and most likely dead.

Took several attempts but finally got the foal out.

Foals intestines were outside its body which is probably the reason for her going into labor.

Foal was a tiny buckskin of unknown sex. Size was not a issue for mare.

Mare is very sore and tired. She is on pain meds and antibiotics.

It is still touch and go but she has a very strong will to live.

If she recovers, we will not breed her again. We will try to find her a home as a therapy horse or a home we can guarantee she will never be bred again.

Will get pics of the next three in line. We have been able to get the buckskin mare up into a stall in the barn without her freaking out, so she is under close watch. As is Rain. Was able to get clear fluid from her bag this am.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 14, 2017)

I am so very sorry. This is heartbreaking I hope your little mare will be ok, and will definitely say a prayer for her and you.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 14, 2017)

RIP Niki.

She passed away about an hour ago.


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss of Niki and her foal.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 14, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 15, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss I can't even imagine your grief.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you for your prayers and thoughts through the lose of Niki. She was standing, walking, drinking, and nibbling on grass; so hoped she would pull through.

Since she had a barely there bag and acted like herself when I brought her up to the barn, I had no concerns. When I checked on the mares at 2 am, it was apparent she had been rolling a lot. Her stall was a disaster, she had dumped her water, and had casted herself numerous times. We, at first, thought she was colicing.

We have five more mares to go, so must put one foot in front of another. I will post each one with pictures separately.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2017)

First is Cherryvilles Kalula and Cream. She is the mare that is hard to catch. We have kept her in a smaller pasture with one other horse. At night we bribe her up into a smaller paddock to catch. She is then put in a stall. She's doing better being in the stall.

She will be going to AZ after foal is weaned in trade for a HZ tobiano APHA mare.

We bought her in foal to Fikes Impressive Legacy, a bay pinto turned grey. She was pastured with the stallion from April to July, so dont have a exact due date. She is close.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2017)

Next is Rain. She is 325 days. You can express clear sticky fluid from milk bar. She is fairly slab sided.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2017)

Feather is further along than Rain at 340 days but she is dragging. As wide as tall and minimal bag production.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2017)

Forth is Monarchos Royal Princess aka Princess. She was purchased from LKF and is in foal to LK Buck Magnificent; a buckskin Buckeroo son. This is her second foal. She is roughly 298 days and is just starting to produce a bag.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2017)

Lastly is Buck Easy Born Blonde aka Blondie. She was pastured with Fikes Impressive Legacy from April to July; so have no idea when due.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2017)

So sorry for your loss MMM


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 19, 2017)

Well with very little bag Feather went into labor early this morning. Thankfully I was staying in the barn due to Rain testing about ready.

Feather had a big filly. She was a difficult deliver and had to really pull. Baby has contracted tendons in stifle area. Reason why it was so hard to get her hips out.Vet prescribed oxytocin and another form of medicine. Its for fescue toxicity. Also had to get colostrum so we can bottle feed baby. She cant stand really well also wants to cross her front legs. Legs were crossing during delivery.

We are not sure on color. She doesnt look like a buckskin, nor a bay. She almost looks like a red dun. Dorsal stripe is a darker shade of red. She has four white socks, a blaze, and one blue eye.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 19, 2017)

Heres pictures, forgot to resize.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 19, 2017)

Congratulations MMM she is lovely , glad all worked out with the delivery.


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats!

She could be a bay dun, if dun is in the mix; she looks to have a dark forelock.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2017)

Sadly Feathers filly died during the night. Got moms milk in but the difficult birth and her contracted tendons got the better of her.

RIP little filly.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh Im so sorry, RIP little one


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your pretty filly. I hope Feather is doing alright.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2017)

Feather is back to her normal self. We left the foal with her the rest of the night. In the morning we turned her out in the pasture. She paced and nickered for about five minutes. Her daughter from last year came up and then Feather took off for the rest of the herd. She never called again. The only thing that confused her was when we went out to pasture this evening to bring in the mares that stay in the barn. She thought she was supposed to come up again. When the herd started running around she forgot about wanting to come in.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 21, 2017)

O, no. Such a pretty filly and such a loss! I'm sorry.

Glad that Feather doesn't seem to be upset by her loss.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 22, 2017)

Feather was full of energy.After staying in the barn for 24 hours due to excessive rain (she was shivering bad). She was running around bucking and kicking.

On another note, after the tragic loss of a mare and two foals Rain delivered a healthy silver dapple filly. It was a text book delivery. She is very leggy.

Have wet pictures and will get more was she is dry and can get outside. Casey looks to go in the next few days.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 23, 2017)

We have another baby. Kacey (buckskin) is not comfortable with being handled so have limited our handling to keep her less stressed.

She was pasture bred so also was not sure of her due range.

Went out this am to check on Rains baby and Kacey had a very leggy foal standing at her side. Buckskin with two hind white socks and some white in the tail. Sire was a bay pinto turned grey. Do not know sex yet because Kacey is very protective. Swinging butt towards you and slinging head toward you with ears layed back. Once I have help will check.

If a filly and does not grey may retain.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 23, 2017)

It's a filly!

We have two more mares to go.

Blondie is bred to same stallion as buckskin so dont know when she is due. She has a start to a bag. Princess is 305 days and starting to bag up.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 23, 2017)

wow - been busy at your farm! The two fillies are lovely! Can't wait to see more pics. Hope that the little buckskin mare eventually learns that you are OK, but I have two that are like that, so totally understand.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 23, 2017)

We were able to get a halter on the buckskin and handle the baby.

Mare will be going to AZ when baby is weaned in trade for a APHA HZ tobiano mare.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations on the arrival of two more foals , you must be looking forward to some sleep


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 8, 2017)

Sorry for no update.

We have had a lot of rain, no flooding where we live. Several towns close to us have been severely flooded and a lot of damage to businesses and homes.

We just had a lot of mud. Finally drying out.

Our two newest babies are getting big and adventurous. The buckskin filly is the bravest. She races all over the place and keeps her mom on her hooves. Kacey (dam) has settled down and lets me come in her stall to get her. She may never be easy to catch but she is smart and kbows the routine.

She also will be staying. The trade with a friend in AZ fell through. So with more time, she will get better.

The buckskin fillies barn name is Mocha and the silver dapple fillies barn name is Silver. Still working on registered names.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 8, 2017)

Heres pictures of Mocha and Silver.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 8, 2017)

We still have two mares to go.

Princess is 323 days and progressing nicely. She still is very wide but she is about fully bagged up. She has increased bag size a lot in 24 hours. Feel she should foal within 2 weeks.

Blondie (palomino) is dragging along. She was pastured with the same stallion as the buckskin, Kacey. Unsure of her due date. Was told by previous owner she can surprise you. They said last year she didnt look pregnant and they came out to a healthy foal. She still is very wide and little bag production.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2017)

We have another filly!

Princess (335 days) delivered a tiny refined filly without assistance. Had a feeling she was close but we have had two nights of several storms so she waited for the calm afterward.

Decided to check on her and found foal up. Mare had already passed placenta.

We put fresh straw in another stall and moved the two over. The lighting in barn quit working a few weeks ago and have not got it fixed so didnt want to try to clean the stall she was in. Was pretty wet and tonight is to be a little chilly.

Filly has a dishy head. We think she is either black or smoky black. Looked like one eye was blue (like a double dilute or splash) but both dam and sire have splash. Sire is buckskin and Princess is sorrel.

Will get pictures tomorrow when we turn them out into the yard.

Last mare is Blondie and she doesnt look like she has progressed any. I have seen movement so know she is pregnant. She ran with the stallion through July, so still have more time.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2017)

Was supposed to say both sire and dam do not have splash.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2017)

Okay here is pictures of our new filly. Think she is black or smoky black. One think that has us confused is her crystal blue eyes. Dam is sorrel with a star and snip. Sire is a buckskin with no white. Neither have blue eyes.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations on such a beautiful filly! Is that pink skin around her eyes? Are her eyes the crystal blue that stays blue? I've not had a black or smokey black foal that looked this color so it's very interesting. I look forward to seeing more as she matures.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2017)

Some other people think she may be silver black or possible silver smoky black.

Her eyes are crystal blue. Looked foal color images up and one site said smokey black foals could be born with blue or blue green eyes. They showed a picture and her eyes look like the image. She's definitly not the same color as Rains foal, who is most likely silver dapple.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 24, 2017)

Silver blacks can be born with blue eyes - unfortunately none of ours show well close up. But they all darkened up by the time the foal was a couple of months old. I don't think I've had one born with quite that crystal/light of a blue, though.

She "looks" silver black to me in these pics, will be interesting to follow her as she matures. Since silver only shows on black - a chestnut/sorrel, palomino, cremello can carry it and it wouldn't be known until a foal has it on a black based coat.

She's really cute!! and look at that wonderful GREEN GRASS!!! I'm so jealous.

These are all the same filly - she actually went thru more color changes than this.

about 2 hours after birth - a known silver black filly




maybe 2 hours after that?




24 hours old -




A month old -




Shed out, already sun bleached, 2 yr old -




Last month -




Maybe instead, I should have attached new born pics of different silver black foals... hmmm...


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 25, 2017)

And thats just the yard.

You would be even more jealous if you saw the pasture.

We will have to get pictures of this filly and the other filly born three weeks ago together. We felt the other filly was a silver dapple. Her dam is black and sire is silver smoky black, HZ silver. She is so much lighter than this filly. The older filly is more cream colored and this one is dark.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 28, 2017)

Just like other colors, silvers can be born different "shades"... I think it makes a difference, too, if they are homozygous or heterozygous black &/or silver. I don't have foal pics of our two homozygous silver mares - but they have been lighter here in NC then any of the single silver gene ponies and many people think they are palominos, not silvers (those "ugly tan things" I have in my pastures, LOL). I DO have one filly I REALLY think is homozygous silver - she looks "gold". I thought I'd had her dam tested for cream, but when I checked paperwork, I hadn't (papers - sire and dam - shouldn't be carrying cream, but I wonder?). I have not had the young mare tested yet - debating doing that this year.

They mature different shades and bleach out in the sun different as well. I have 'proof' - LOLOLOL.





Some of ours have been color tested, some haven't. I can post a few pics, if you don't mind. Otherwise... ? Even sunlight/angles make a difference in colors. I REALLY noticed that when I was looking thru the pics of the filly I posted above.

This is Cupid as a foal - 2010 - EE, aa, Zn, TT, no cream. 24 hours old




Full sister Wyndy 2011 - EE, aa, Zz, Tt. No cream. Sorry, don't have a better close up shot. About 8 hours old.




Full brother Rio - 2013 - EE, aa, Z?, T?. No cream. Not color tested. About 2 hours old in pic




**************

Flashi - foaled 2011. Tested - EE, aa, Zz, Tt. Not tested for cream. About 8 hours old.




Full sister - Shamrock - foaled 2012. Not tested - EE, aa, Z?, T?. Should not have cream, but dam not tested for that... a few hours old?




Full sister - Bunny - Foaled 2013. Not tested - EE, aa, Z?, T?. Should not have cream, but dam not tested for that... mintutes after birth & then


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 28, 2017)

Yeah we are on a wait and see with both fillies.

They are younger than we like to clip and our weather has been crazy here.

Rains filly, who was born April 28, is starting to shed around her eyes and nose. The color around her muzzle is starting to look like her sire. He is silver smoky black. He has not been tested but pretty sure he is HZ silver. All his foals have had silver. Two silver buckskins, two silver bays, and two (possible three) silver blacks.

We are pretty sure dam has red factor, even though she is black. Produced a sorrel (very red) pinto filly by a dunskin pinto stallion two years ago.

We have given the new filly the barn name Spider. She is very leggy and it has taken longer for her to unfold.

We are just glad she is healthy and a filly.

My business partner really wants a silver dapple (the ones that look like a dapple grey) so hoping one of the fillies sheds out like that.

Still waiting on one last mare. She is a palomino bred to a bay pinto that turned grey. The buckskin mare (bred to the same stallion) had a buckskin filly that is minimal pinto. She is shedding and see no grey. I say minimal pinto because she has two hind socks and the white in her tail actually starts on her butt. Quarter size but its there.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 29, 2017)

I have some silver blacks that dapple and some that don't and others that only dapple for part of the year. That's been so unpredictable. The dam of the bottom 3 fillies only did the dappling with "stars" the one year - that I'm aware of. And that was only noticeable when she was partially clipped (a trace clip while working as both a riding lesson pony and learning to drive single/pair). Yet, she's had dapples since - just not the same. Sometimes her winter coat is dappled and others her summer coat is. Weird.

I have several other mares that are heterozygous black silvers. Some are darker than the homozygous blacks. The dam of the first foal I posted pics of (post # 76) is homozygous silver but she is heterozygous black (can produce chestnut with another heterozygous black or a chestnut). She is one of the ones that looks gold - during part of the summer/fall/winter. This is probably the darkest she will be this year (unless I start keeping her stalled), since she has shed. The 2nd pic is of her in winter coat.





Probably the best way to see pics of the various silvers we currently own is to go to our website. Each pony's picture album is featured at the middle of their page.

Currently own 5 Sr mares that are silver black. Bell - tested single black & double silver. GG, daughter of Bell by chestnut stallion - tested single black & silver (produced red tobi filly by single blk, double bay, double tobi stallion in 2016. Koalah - tested double black, single silver. KoKo - tested single black, single silver (produced blk tobi colt by single blk, double tobi stallion 2016). Stuffy - tested double black, single silver. Flower - untested silver bay 1/2 shetland. Taff - untested silver buckskin - produced a silver bay colt this year by a single black, single bay, double tobiano. SR Mares

Currently own 5 Jr Mares that are silver black. Ami is tested heterozygous black, heterozygous silver. She has no other relatives in our herd and has never been bred. Bunny (looks gold) is not tested - but will be homozygous black and believer her to be homozygous silver. Classy is not tested - could be single or double black & silver. Her 1/2 sister is GG (above, out of same dam - Bell). Flashi is tested homozygous black, single silver (and when she was being shown/kept in barn, she was almost black in color, when body clipped she is a metallic blue/gray shade). Shamrock - not tested - but is homozygous for black based on sire and dam color testing. Classy, Flashi & Shamrock are full sisters. JR Mares

Have 3 geldings. Full brothers Cupid - tested double black, single silver, double tobi & Rio, not tested - will be double black, out of Stuffy. Dandy is a silver bay - not tested but both parents are. He gets his single silver gene from his sire and single bay gene from his dam - don't know if single or double black. Is double tobi based on parents' tests. Geldings

Not sure exactly how the silver gene will carry forward in future breeding. Most of the silvers, sired by the same stallion, have now shown up to have different levels of sticky stifles. The 3 worst (2 - 1/2 Shetland siblings; 1 mare - sibling to the 2 geldings) and the stallion were euthanized in 2014. Working with vets now to decide if any others will be euthanized and which of the two stifle surgeries may be required (or continuing to maintain on diet/exercise as currently doing) and at what cost(s) for the remaining mares/3 geldings.... Sticky stifle issue is why I had a promising colt (in so many other ways) gelded in 2012.





Along with a couple that have popped up with cryptorchid issues, this pretty effectively ends breeding for a while for us.



2014 thru now have been some interesting and rough learning curves! I will always wonder if the stallion that I couldn't afford for years then became available did so because someone knew that he was siring foals with stifle issues (that didn't show up until the foals were 2-3 yrs of age). Neither the stallion nor his offspring display(ed) conformation that shows a predisposition to locking stifles and the sire never locked up himself. Some of the "lockers" are out of the same dams, some are not. He sired a total of 11 foals for us - 8 of whom reside here with us for now. Foals by other stallions out of the mares have not displayed any locking stifles.

and just for fun - a pic of summer faded silver mares taken in 2015.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 29, 2017)

Rains foal looks like Bells winter coat color. Spider is darker.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 15, 2017)

We have ended our foaling season with a bang.

Buck Easy Born Blonde (Blondie) presented us with a very leggy and refined pinto filly with a dishy head. Filly is either bay or buckskin but I'm leaning towards buckskin.

Sire is Fikes Impressive Legacy, a bay pinto that turned grey.

Her half sister is not greying so hoping she doesn't either.

We have ended our foaling season with 6 fillies and two colts. Also had four litters of rabbits and two goats kid (one set of twin bucklings and triplets - 2 doelings and a buckling).


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 15, 2017)

I absolutely love those markings! Congrats. What a beauty.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 18, 2017)

CONGRATS!!

What a cutie and I LOVE those pintos. Can't wait to see what she looks like dry and unfolded.


----------

